# V.i.P. Longest Freetyle Rap



## VIPFAN (Feb 22, 2012)

*:lol:Guinness World Record for longest freestyle rap. On October 22nd 2011, Reid O Brown aka V.i.P. smashed the former Guinness World Record for longest freestyle rap by almost 3 hours. To see media footage of this event please just google V.i.P. longest freestyle rap. Shortly before the record break Reid had gone though a divorce, had been dropped by MTv for coverage, lost his official monster energy sponsorship and found out he was being medically discharged by the United States Air force, and he had a huge falling out with the local hip hop community, and his house was robbed.. V.i.P. truly overcame these issues shattering the Guinness World Record for longest freestyle rap by almost three hours with ease. The record break is an official record and can be found in the Guinness World Records book or web page. V.i.P. just dropped a mix tape on hotnewhiphop.com called The Hate That Motivates. Feel free to check this kid out he is an absolute beast. He is set to drop his first album called $peed Kill4 Power Corrupts on April 20th 2012. I don't think there is anything this kid cant do. He is a former special operations troop with a killer mentality. V.i.P. proved to the World as an underdog that it is truly not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog!!!! My Question is what do you think about V.i.P. being independent, a full time active duty former special operations troop in the US Military and had gone through so much just weeks prior to the record break and still came through? Is this truly a tragic to Triumph. Chiddy Bang the former record holder is removing all of the information about V.i.P. online to try and suppress his success. Please repost this thread and give the underdog a chance. I am V.i.P's manager based out of a project development in NYC. We have close to nothing and we desperately need your help people. Help V.i.P. make this move into the industry to finally make something of him self. He is the hardest worker and most talented person I know. Lets give him a shot at greatness in the public eye. God knows he deserves it. To contact Better Than Yours Productions which is V.i.P.'s Indie label please call (325) 267-4400 or email [email protected]. Tell me what you think of this record. Share your thoughts.*


----------



## VIPFAN (Feb 22, 2012)

Guinness World Record for longest freestyle rap. On October 22nd 2011, Reid O Brown aka V.i.P. smashed the former Guinness World Record for longest freestyle rap by almost 3 hours. To see media footage of this event please just google V.i.P. longest freestyle rap. Shortly before the record break Reid had gone though a divorce, had been dropped by MTv for coverage, lost his official monster energy sponsorship and found out he was being medically discharged by the United States Air force, and he had a huge falling out with the local hip hop community, and his house was robbed.. V.i.P. truly overcame these issues shattering the Guinness World Record for longest freestyle rap by almost three hours with ease. The record break is an official record and can be found in the Guinness World Records book or web page. V.i.P. just dropped a mix tape on hotnewhiphop.com called The Hate That Motivates. Feel free to check this kid out he is an absolute beast. He is set to drop his first album called $peed Kill4 Power Corrupts on April 20th 2012. I don't think there is anything this kid cant do. He is a former special operations troop with a killer mentality. V.i.P. proved to the World as an underdog that it is truly not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog!!!! My Question is what do you think about V.i.P. being independent, a full time active duty former special operations troop in the US Military and had gone through so much just weeks prior to the record break and still came through? Is this truly a tragic to Triumph. Chiddy Bang the former record holder is removing all of the information about V.i.P. online to try and suppress his success. Please repost this thread and give the underdog a chance. I am V.i.P's manager based out of a project development in NYC. We have close to nothing and we desperately need your help people. Help V.i.P. make this move into the industry to finally make something of him self. He is the hardest worker and most talented person I know. Lets give him a shot at greatness in the public eye. God knows he deserves it. To contact Better Than Yours Productions which is V.i.P.'s Indie label please call (325) 267-4400 or email [email protected]. Tell me what you think of this record. Share your thoughts. yeah yeah yeha


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Actually, I'm a bit busy myself now. It seems as though a relative of mine just got mugged on his vacation in Denmark and needs me to wire him some money. And I didn't even know he was on vacation. I need to keep up more with family matters.

Also, there's this gentleman in Nigeria who needs my help transferring $10 million to the US. I certainly wouldn't want to let him down either.


----------

